# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PSP] psp firmware

## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

Σε ενα SONY psp βλεπω την εκδοση λογισμικου ....system software 2.71 SE-C.
Επειδη δεν μπορουσα να κανω update ,επερνα το μηνυμα ,the game could not be started.
                                                                               (DADADADA)
Εψαξα στο ιντερνετ και κατεληξα στο συμπερασμα οτι το firmware  (2,71) ειναι μαϊμου.
Ξερει κανενας πως κανω recovery ωστε να περασω σε επισημο firmware (6.6)

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

Κανενας τιποτα ,παω χαμενος απο τη γκρινια .
Μα κανενας απο μας δεν παιζει;!

----------


## bchris

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι φταιει τοσο το οτι ειναι μαιμου, οσο το οτι ειναι σχετικα παλιο.

Το psp το πηρες δευτερο χερι?

Οπως και να' χει, καπου μεσα απο το OS πας και του λες να κανει update.
Το απογευμα που θα παω σπιτι θα σου πω ακριβως που ειναι.

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

> Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι φταιει τοσο το οτι ειναι μαιμου, οσο το οτι ειναι σχετικα παλιο.
> 
> Το psp το πηρες δευτερο χερι?
> 
> Οπως και να' χει, καπου μεσα απο το OS πας και του λες να κανει update.
> Το απογευμα που θα παω σπιτι θα σου πω ακριβως που ειναι.


Ισως δεν εγινα αντιληπτος.......δοκιμασα να κανω update και με τους τρεις τροπους.
1'Μεσω υπολογιστη
2'Μεσω UMD 
3'Με απευθειας συνδεση στο internet μεσω της ασυρματης ζευξης 
Ενω κατεβαινει το αρχειο οταν ξεκιναει να κανει update εμφανιζεται το μηνυμα "The game could not be started.
                                                                                                           (DADADADA)

----------


## bchris

Μαλιστα.

Μπορει να χρειαζεται να πας σε μερικες ενδιαμεσες πρωτα.

Εγω παντως θα σου προτεινα να μεινεις στην custom firmware.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Χωρίς να έχω δουλέψει καθόλου με psp, χρειάζεται downgrade ή στην αισχάτη περίπτωση flash. Δε δοκιμάζεις οτι λένε τα παιδία εδώ: link1 link2

----------


## stratos111

Κάποιο λάθος στην διαδικασία πρέπει να κάνεις. Δες εδώ ένα οδηγό.
http://www.wikihow.com/Upgrade-Your-PSP-Firmware

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

> Μαλιστα.
> 
> Μπορει να χρειαζεται να πας σε μερικες ενδιαμεσες πρωτα.
> 
> Εγω παντως θα σου προτεινα να μεινεις στην custom firmware.


Παλι δεν καταλαβες ......εγω στο custom firmware θελω να παω .....αυτο που εχει τωρα φοβαμαι οτι δεν ειναι custom firmware.

----------


## bchris

Εσυ με μπερδεψες.

Στο πρωτο σου post λες:



> Εψαξα στο ιντερνετ και *κατεληξα στο συμπερασμα οτι το firmware  (2,71) ειναι μαϊμου.*
> Ξερει κανενας πως κανω recovery *ωστε να περασω σε επισημο firmware (6.6) 						*

----------


## jimn

θα πρέπει να ανέβεις σταδιακά μέχρι την 6.60

----------


## Voks

επιδη ξερω απο psp καλα αμα δεν παιζει τα iso τα παιχνιδια τοτε δεν εινε custom firmware τωρα για να ανεβασεις δοκιμασε να το πας στο 2.71 το official και μετα τραβα στην τελευταια την 6 και μετα περνα την εκδοση των pro

----------


## vasilimertzani

δηλαδη αμα περασουμε firmware θα παιζει ισο παιχνιδια??? απο usb stick??

----------

